# Best and worst towns in Britain



## stefanovic (Aug 4, 2021)

I see quite a few opinions on this, and all a matter opinion.
Peterborough gets a bad rating, but I quite like it.
St Ives (Cornwall) is apparently the best and happiest place to live.

Apart from passing through on the train I have never been to this place:
Come friendly bombs and fall on Slough!
It isn't fit for humans now,
There isn't grass to graze a cow.
Swarm over, Death! 
(John Betjeman poem 1937).

Is it really that bad?

PS I haven't been to Jaywick, either.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 4, 2021)

Everywhere has its good and bad areas but I wouldn’t wish living in Middlesbrough on anyone and I spent 19 years of my life in Ballymena.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 4, 2021)

Port towns generally seem to be amongst the worst. Places like Lowestoft, Great Yarmouth, Grimsby, Hull, Dundee, Peterhead, Milford Haven, Felixstowe and Immingham are some of the worst places I've been to.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 4, 2021)

I like the two North Yorks towns of Richmond and Barnard Castle also like Skipton, Largs and Newton Stewart.
I will not be buying property in Blackpool, Grangemouth or Port Talbot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

I'll back my own, Morpeth in Northumberland, and throw in Harrogate and Richmond in N. Yorks. I could live in any of those very happily, and do in one of them .

Worst is always one to cause issues but I will join Kellfire in quoting the Boro and join Doon in voting for Blackpool. I hope never to return to either.

@Doon frae Troon , Barnard Castle is in Co.Durham but it is still nice nevertheless


----------



## DanFST (Aug 4, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			PS I haven't been to Jaywick, either.
		
Click to expand...

Jaywick truly is hell on earth, every single inch is depressing.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2021)

I feel like this topic can only end badly.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I feel like this topic can only end badly. 

Click to expand...

It's only a matter of time until someone is offended.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			It's only a matter of time until someone is offended.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who gets offended by virtue of the place they are from baffles me. This also counts for pride.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			It's only a matter of time until someone is offended.
		
Click to expand...

True but is it one that is fun in getting there.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 4, 2021)

I agree that Morpeth and Barnard Castle are nice places.
Any small town is likely to be better than a large one.

Blackpool gets a bad press, but it has plenty of visitors. 
Driving the length of the illuminations is amazing.

Peterhead is great for fish and chips.
I'll take your word for Jaywick, but maybe it's so bad it's actually worth going to.

Worcester is a nice town. I'll give it 9/10.
Cathedral, river, town, cricket, golf, horse racing, rowing, rugby, but not football.
Edward Elgar was born nearby and lived most of his life in and around Worcester.
The Malvern Hills are just down the road.

Shrewsbury, Evesham, Cheltenham, Gloucester, Stroud are fine with me.


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 4, 2021)

I have seen most towns during my working life; the worst (in my opinion) include:
Barnsley, Middlesbrough, Blackpool and St Austell
My favourites: Keswick, St Ives, Cheltenham and Durham (I know it’s a city - but it is a small one)


----------



## Neilds (Aug 4, 2021)

Barnsley must be down (up?) there with the worst.  Mining town where the locals still moan about how there are no jobs now the pits have shut and don't like the council spending any money to try try and improve the place.  And one of the local villages is called Grimethorpe -enough said!


----------



## CliveW (Aug 4, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Port towns generally seem to be amongst the worst. Places like Lowestoft, Great Yarmouth, Grimsby, Hull, *Dundee*, Peterhead, Milford Haven, Felixstowe and Immingham are some of the worst places I've been to.
		
Click to expand...

When were you last in Dundee?  
In 2014, Dundee was in the running to be voted European City of Culture. In 2016, Dundee was *voted as offering the best quality of life in the UK*. Dundee's low pollution, moderate cost of living, high purchasing power and high safety index all contribute to its being an excellent place to live.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 4, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Barnsley must be down (up?) there with the worst.  Mining town where the locals still moan about how there are no jobs now the pits have shut and don't like the council spending any money to try try and improve the place.  And one of the local villages is called Grimethorpe -enough said!
		
Click to expand...

Wow not a fan of my home town then? 😂

Grimethorpe is a dump.

Dewsbury & Bradford make Barnsley look like St Ives.


----------



## AAC (Aug 4, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Barnsley must be down (up?) there with the worst.  Mining town where the locals still moan about how there are no jobs now the pits have shut and don't like the council spending any money to try try and improve the place.  And one of the local villages is called *Grimethorpe* -enough said!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't Grimethorpe the Colliery band in the film Brassed Off ? (good film BTW)


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 4, 2021)

There are so many dumps it’s difficult to choose, but Hartlepool is right up there when it comes to candidates for armpit of the universe. Leicester is another absolute cesspit, and of the many so-called holiday destinations Paignton is the pits. Truly grotty.

Best? It’s tough to think of too many but I like lots of Lake and Peak District towns, Ambleside being a favourite of mine for the pubs and the walking.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2021)

In defence of Middlesbrough, there’s parts of it I wouldn’t go through in an armoured truck… strictly speaking I wouldn’t want to live in any part of Middlesbrough but Middlesbrough is actually a very small part of the conurbation. Those that know the area well would be more than happy to live in Marton or Nunthorpe, and probably couldn’t afford a house there.

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108690710#/?channel=RES_BUY

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108353579#/?channel=RES_BUY


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2021)

Swindon isn't best or worst, it's just bland.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 4, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow not a fan of my home town then? 😂

Grimethorpe is a dump.

Dewsbury & Bradford make Barnsley look like St Ives.
		
Click to expand...

Grew up in Barnsley, wife is from there and parents/in laws still live there so can speak from experience.  Only Barnsley could spend millions on a new retail/leisure venue in the town centre just before the pandemic - no shops look like they will move in and the cinema/bowling alley will probably never happen.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			In defence of Middlesbrough, there’s parts of it I wouldn’t go through in an armoured truck… strictly speaking I wouldn’t want to live in any part of Middlesbrough but Middlesbrough is actually a very small part of the conurbation. Those that know the area well would be more than happy to live in Marton or Nunthorpe, and probably couldn’t afford a house there.

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108690710#/?channel=RES_BUY

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/properties/108353579#/?channel=RES_BUY

Click to expand...

I once knew a bloke who was a rear gunner on a milk float in Middlesbrough.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 4, 2021)

AAC said:



			Wasn't Grimethorpe the Colliery band in the film Brassed Off ? (good film BTW)
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed.  Agree it was good but can't watch it without the wife stating the inaccuracies as people walk down one street and come out at the other end of town   She had an ex from there so knows it quite well


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 4, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Grew up in Barnsley, wife is from there and parents/in laws still live there so can speak from experience.  Only Barnsley could spend millions on a new retail/leisure venue in the town centre just before the pandemic - no shops look like they will move in and the cinema/bowling alley will probably never happen.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf they have smartened the town centre up,still lots of smack heads knocking about tho.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			I once knew a bloke who was a rear gunner on a milk float in Middlesbrough.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, that is a great line


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Barnsley must be down (up?) there with the worst.  Mining town where the locals still moan about how there are no jobs now the pits have shut and don't like the council spending any money to try try and improve the place.  And one of the local villages is called Grimethorpe -enough said!
		
Click to expand...

I once almost had a fight in Grimethorpe WMC on new years eve back in the late 90s. Long story 🤣


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I once almost had a fight in Grimethorpe WMC on new years eve back in the late 90s. Long story 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Some of us have got all day...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Swindon isn't best or worst, it's just bland.
		
Click to expand...

You want bland..come to Aylesbury....


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I once almost had a fight in Grimethorpe WMC on new years eve back in the late 90s. Long story 🤣
		
Click to expand...

There you go, blowing your own trumpet!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			There you go, blowing your own trumpet!
		
Click to expand...

Actually is was all down to a tosser of a guitarist 😂


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 4, 2021)

Worst town I've been to is Tilbury, absolute dump. It depresses me just driving through it. Parts of Harlow are also a pit of despair! other places worth avoiding are Stanford-no-hope and Clanvey Island. (probably best to steer clear of all Thames Estuary towns )

Jaywick is grim but it has a cracking beach!

I like Lyme Regis, Bridport and Keswick.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Actually is was all down to a tosser of a guitarist 😂
		
Click to expand...

Did he flick you with his G String 🙂


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You want bland..come to Aylesbury....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they should be exported to Belgium.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Well ave been to Glastonbury today. Very nice especially if you want purple clothes. Very hippy.
Wells although a City is a town size and is as good a place as ave been to in the UK.
There are many nice towns in the UK. For me they go tits up when council planners pass monstrous building plans that just don't look in keeping with the place.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I once almost had a fight in Grimethorpe WMC on new years eve back in the late 90s. Long story 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Grimethorpe is one of those places,if you’re not from there you’re better off not going in.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 4, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Grew up in Barnsley, wife is from there and parents/in laws still live there so can speak from experience.  Only Barnsley could spend millions on a new retail/leisure venue in the town centre just before the pandemic - no shops look like they will move in and the cinema/bowling alley will probably never happen.
		
Click to expand...

And there's the problem with it,. Town centre. People want retail parks with free parking


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You want bland..come to Aylesbury....
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, Aylesbury is a lovely place to come away from.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 4, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Well ave been to Glastonbury today. Very nice especially if you want purple clothes. Very hippy.
Wells although a City is a town size and is as good a place as ave been to in the UK.
There are many nice towns in the UK. For me they go tits up when council planners pass monstrous building plans that just don't look in keeping with the place.
		
Click to expand...

Worst example I have seen of that is the monstrosity next to Harlech Castle on RSD .
What were they thinking.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Grimethorpe is one of those places,if you’re not from there you’re better off not going in.
		
Click to expand...

In cod we trust 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Worst example I have seen of that is the monstrosity next to Harlech Castle on RSD .
What were they thinking.
		
Click to expand...

I know its a City, but I was once told whilst visiting that Coventry Council managed to do what the luftwafe couldn't. Destroy the City. There not the only ones. During my last two holdays in this country. Hereford and Bridgwater as bases. We have seen some stonking towns.  Others have reminded me of Mansfield.
A lot of towns have struggled with the advent of retail parks and shopping outlets.
The clarks outlet at Street Is as good a compromise as I have seen in the country


----------



## Miller (Aug 4, 2021)

Blowing my own trumpet here, but I really like my own town, especially after the regeneration program that’s been going for the past few years. 

I’m not a fan of Slough.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 4, 2021)

Thankfully I don't live in a town or city any longer, and have no desire to ever do so again.

Originally from Bradford, which is grim in parts, but beautiful in others. Most cities are similar in having nice parts and awful parts. Its just a case of how nice an how awful.

If I had to pick worst. I'd go for London.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 4, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Swindon isn't best or worst, it's just bland.
		
Click to expand...

With the world’s most astonishing roundabout.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You want bland..come to Aylesbury....
		
Click to expand...

Drove through there only yesterday. And can’t remember a single thing about it. So bland seems a fair description.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Robin Hood said:



			I have seen most towns during my working life; the worst (in my opinion) include:
Barnsley, Middlesbrough, Blackpool and St Austell
My favourites: Keswick, St Ives, Cheltenham and Durham (I know it’s a city - but it is a small one)
		
Click to expand...

Cheltenham, me and Missis T stayed in a B and B that Alex ferguson stayed in..
Parts are 10/10 others are Mansfield
But 99% agree with your post.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 4, 2021)

Coventry anyone?
Stayed there on business a couple of times when at NEC, but less than impressed with what was called 'the city centre'
Plus hotel was pretty crap ( probably my miserable gits bosses fault)
Thank God I've retired to the golf course


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			There are so many dumps it’s difficult to choose, but Hartlepool is right up there when it comes to candidates for armpit of the universe. *Leicester is another absolute cesspit*, and of the many so-called holiday destinations Paignton is the pits. Truly grotty.

Best? It’s tough to think of too many but I like lots of Lake and Peak District towns, Ambleside being a favourite of mine for the pubs and the walking.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, I didn't know that.
I must live in an ivory tower just outside the city border.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2021)

Margate! It needs a nuclear bomb dropping on it


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Oh no, I didn't know that.
I must live in an ivory tower just outside the city border.
		
Click to expand...

I was born there. Moved away many years ago. On the rare occasions I return to see family I cannot believe what an awful place the city centre has become. The Highcross aside, the majority of the city has gone so far downhill and so quickly that I find it depressing.


----------



## KenL (Aug 4, 2021)

Where I live is great.

Paisley - where I used to go to pubs/clubs appears to have gone downhill somewhat.

St Andrews, when it is not too busy is hard to beat.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 4, 2021)

I went to Chichester once
It was very nice, but it was closed 👍


----------



## IanMcC (Aug 4, 2021)

My home town, Rhyl, often gets quoted as one of the worst towns in the UK. Try googling. Truth be said, 10 or 12 years ago it was true, but now it is looking up. The front has been completely renovated. The high street is a shadow of its former self, but that can be said of 90% of UK towns. With restrictions on foreign travel, it has even become a holiday resort again as well. A hour away from a couple of dozen great golf courses also.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2021)

Hastings......
They had a terrorist attack there a few years ago, it did £2,000,000.00 worth of improvements.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2021)

The good: Shrewsbury, Oxford, Bath, Bristol, Wokingham, Tenby, Bournemouth, Dartmouth

The Bad: Slough, Stoke, Blackpool


----------



## DRW (Aug 5, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			My home town, Rhyl, often gets quoted as one of the worst towns in the UK. Try googling. Truth be said, 10 or 12 years ago it was true, but now it is looking up. The front has been completely renovated. The high street is a shadow of its former self, but that can be said of 90% of UK towns. With restrictions on foreign travel, it has even become a holiday resort again as well. A hour away from a couple of dozen great golf courses also.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing change has happened, I was really shocked at how the seafront area had changed when we went I think last year, especially when compared to years ago when the old sun centre was there(waves in the main pool, waves in the main pool was a legend announcement at the time! ).


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 5, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			The good: Shrewsbury, Oxford, Bath, Bristol, Wokingham, Tenby, Bournemouth, Dartmouth

The Bad: Slough, Stoke, Blackpool
		
Click to expand...

Many moons ago I was dating a lovely girl from Shrewsbury and visited a few times. Its a lovely place during the day. But, my god it was a war zone on a night. And not particularly safe if you were from the wrong side of the border. 

I saw more trouble in Shrewsbury in a handful of nights out there, than I did in years of going out in Bradford and Leeds.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

Used to love Sheffield when I was a student but went there a couple of years ago and the centre was a dump occupied by spice zombies. 

Don't go to larger towns much but of the smaller ones near me, Stamford and Oakham are hard to beat.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Many moons ago I was dating a lovely girl from Shrewsbury and visited a few times. Its a lovely place during the day. But, my god it was a war zone on a night. And not particularly safe if you were from the wrong side of the border.

*I saw more trouble in Shrewsbury in a handful of nights out there, than I did in years of going out in Bradford and Leed*s.
		
Click to expand...

Lively yes but i don't recognise that view and i lived there for 18 years. You should try Kings Lynn!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			The good: Shrewsbury, Oxford, Bath, Bristol, Wokingham, Tenby, Bournemouth, Dartmouth

The Bad: Slough, Stoke, Blackpool
		
Click to expand...

Referee, referee, he's slipped a few cities in there . Very nice ones but they are not towns.

I'd forgotten about Stoke. That's a good shout


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 5, 2021)

Luton. Nobody has mentioned Luton. Perhaps it is best not to mention it - oops.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Used to love Sheffield when I was a student but went there a couple of years ago and the centre was a dump occupied by spice zombies.

Don't go to larger towns much but of the smaller ones near me, *Stamford and Oakham* are hard to beat.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. And you could add Uppingham for me as well. And if you could afford the house prices in those three, you could probably afford membership of Luffenham Heath. Now that would be very nice indeed.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Referee, referee, he's slipped a few cities in there . Very nice ones but they are not towns.

I'd forgotten about Stoke. That's a good shout 

Click to expand...

One of them is a county.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			One of them is a county.
		
Click to expand...

Go on, you've got me. Which one?

The nearest was Oxford but he didn't add the shire.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			The good: Shrewsbury, Oxford, Bath, Bristol, Wokingham, Tenby, Bournemouth, Dartmouth

The Bad: Slough, Stoke, Blackpool
		
Click to expand...

i went on a stag do to Blackpool once and was there for about 2 hours as it was full of locals looking to fight the out of towners.

another reason to avoid it is that my ex lives there


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 5, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			The good: Shrewsbury, Oxford, Bath, Bristol, Wokingham, Tenby, Bournemouth, Dartmouth

The Bad: Slough, Stoke, Blackpool
		
Click to expand...

Your list of likes gives me a clue about your age!

(I agree with you, by the way).

😇


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			i went on a stag do to Blackpool once and was there for about 2 hours as it was full of locals looking to fight the out of towners.

another reason to avoid it is that my ex lives there
		
Click to expand...

Blackpool is the reason I now live in the north east, I met my ex wife there 😂


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 5, 2021)

As no one has mentioned Redditch.

Driving into it makes you wonder where the people are.
Approaching the town centre the unhelpful signs just say Access followed by a number.
Then you are in a one way system which either goes off at a tangent or back round in a circle.
It's even more daunting trying to get out and you are almost bound to meet a road closed sign.
You have effectively been taken prisoner.
It's nothing but a triumph of bungled town planning.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Blackpool is the reason I now live in the north east, I met my ex wife there 😂
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been to Blackpool twice in my entire life. 

Once, as a 13 year old to see the illuminations when the place was in darkness. The second, to the Police Federation conference, when I spent the bulk of the week either holed up in the Winter Gardens or pissed.

Despite that, even I could see there were few redeeming qualities.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Margate! It needs a nuclear bomb dropping on it
		
Click to expand...

Can’t argue with that.  Moved away from there a long time ago for a reason and it’s worse now.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			I’ve been to Blackpool twice in my entire life.

Once, as a 13 year old to see the illuminations when the place was in darkness. The second, to the Police Federation conference, when I spent the bulk of the week either holed up in the Winter Gardens or pissed.

Despite that, even I could see there were few redeeming qualities.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what it is like now but back in the 90s around early October it was like one big orgy, not that I was there for any of that 👀


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2021)

I went to Blackpool numerous times as a kid on day trips when the lights were on. Roll on 2004 and went on my stag do. What a total sunni hole! Stayed in a faulty towers type hotel on the front. I had a TV- old style 14 inch with a coat hanger for aerial! The reception guy was dealing drugs. The breakfast was unedible as we're the others we tried. I was sad that Blackpool did not win the super casino that towns were bidding for a few years ago. It sure needs it and would no doubt prompt a massive regeneration. Would be a good test case to see if the old adage that you "cannot polish a turd" is true or not!


----------



## nickjdavis (Aug 5, 2021)

I lived close to Blackpool in the late 70's to late 80's. My parent remained in the area up until around 2005....i used to go back and visit a few times a year and it was noticeable the level of decline and decay over the years.

Once you get past the seafront and everything around the illuminations, Pleasure Beach, nightclubs etc, and slip into a few of the murkier backstreets away from the front, you descend into a grim underworld that would not be out of place in a deprived inner city area. I cannot imagine that its got any better.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Not sure what it is like now but back in the 90s around early October it was like one big orgy, not that I was there for any of that 👀
		
Click to expand...

Blackpool in the mid 90s as an 18 year old was brilliant. £10 per person B&B, cheap beer and cheesy night clubs. What's not to like? 

Awful place otherwise.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Blackpool in the mid 90s as an 18 year old was brilliant. £10 per person B&B, cheap beer and cheesy night clubs. What's not to like?

Awful place otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

About the perfect description of Blackpool 😅


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Go on, you've got me. Which one?

The nearest was Oxford but he didn't add the shire.
		
Click to expand...

Bristol.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Bristol.
		
Click to expand...

Every day is a learning day, I never knew this 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2021)

My abiding memory of Blackpool is from about 20 years ago. Walking along the sea front with the children, the youngest daughter, about 10 years old and 10 yards ahead of us, being enticed up an alley by two of the ugliest, evil looking scroats I’ve ever seen. Thankfully I saw what was happening and stepped in quickly.

I shudder every time at the memory, and dread to think what might have happened.

Blackpool = evil, stinking dump.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			My abiding memory of Blackpool is from about 20 years ago. Walking along the sea front with the children, the youngest daughter, about 10 years old and 10 yards ahead of us, being enticed up an alley by two of the ugliest, evil looking scroats I’ve ever seen. Thankfully I saw what was happening and stepped in quickly.

I shudder every time at the memory, and dread to think what might have happened.

*Blackpool = evil, stinking dump*.
		
Click to expand...

i am sure Blackpool will be over the moon with being thought of so highly


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dover and Clacton.
Inland Luton and I've heard Dartford is a khasi now, once a thriving market town but once all the big employers left the writing was on the wall.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Every day is a learning day, I never knew this 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Bristol has been a City and County since 1373, except for the silly Avon county period which was scrapped.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I am from Dewsbury but left there in 1978 when I joined up. My parents still live in the area so I get to visit every now and again. It used to be a nice town, but the best thing about it now is the road out of there. Absolute dump of a place.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Dover and Clacton.
Inland Luton and I've heard Dartford is a khasi now, once a thriving market town but once all the big employers left the writing was on the wall.
		
Click to expand...

Dartford has had some ££ chucked at it and there’s lots of new housing going in but the high street is pretty poor and the market had long gone.
the retail park has the usual - costa, b&q, matalan, carpet shop and an m&s food hall


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Dartford has had some ££ chucked at it and there’s lots of new housing going in but the high street is pretty poor and the market had long gone.
the retail park has the usual - costa, b&q, matalan, carpet shop and an m&s food hall
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the houses on the place I used to work ☹️


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Dartford has had some ££ chucked at it and there’s lots of new housing going in but the high street is pretty poor and the market had long gone.
the retail park has the usual - costa, b&q, matalan, carpet shop and an m&s food hall
		
Click to expand...

What High Street isn't pretty poor now days? I visited Haverhill last weekend, Had a bit of time to kill so had a walk up the High Street. Just charity shops, pound shops and coffee shops. Thoroughly depressing. Mind you Hornchurch is only a few steps up, almost all chains and takeaways.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			What High Street isn't pretty poor now days? I visited Haverhill last weekend, Had a bit of time to kill so had a walk up the High Street. Just charity shops, pound shops and coffee shops. Thoroughly depressing. Mind you Hornchurch is only a few steps up, almost all chains and takeaways.
		
Click to expand...

They sound just like my local high street - welling


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Off to Bridport for a short break.  I like Bridport.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 5, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			What High Street isn't pretty poor now days? I visited Haverhill last weekend, Had a bit of time to kill so had a walk up the High Street. Just charity shops, pound shops and coffee shops. Thoroughly depressing. Mind you Hornchurch is only a few steps up, almost all chains and takeaways.
		
Click to expand...

Its not called Haverhole for nothing.


----------



## OntheteeGavin (Aug 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Its not called Haverhole for nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm from Sudbury, exactly what we used to call Haverhill! Sadly more employment in Haverhill now. I agree, very few places have good high streets now unfortuntely.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 6, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Off to Bridport for a short break.  I like Bridport.
		
Click to expand...

Done the walk from Seatown up the Golden Cap and back to the Anchor for a pint many times. Also like Eype to the Anchor and back.
Will be doing one of them in October. Bridport and Lyme are great places as a base for doing stuff. Going to do the tram ride again from Colyton to Seaton this year.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 6, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Done the walk from Seatown up the Golden Cap and back to the Anchor for a pint many times. Also like Eype to the Anchor and back.
Will be doing one of them in October. Bridport and Lyme are great places as a base for doing stuff. Going to do the tram ride again from Colyton to Seaton this year.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I’ve done them walks, I like Chideock and the Clockhouse pub. Good food and a fun quiz. Landlord always makes you welcome. Also hiring a row boat in West Bay and rowing up to Bridport is fun. 
Couldn’t find anything for a sensible price this year, but next year will go to Rousden. Lovely place.


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 6, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			I went to Blackpool numerous times as a kid on day trips when the lights were on. Roll on 2004 and went on my stag do. What a total sunni hole! Stayed in a faulty towers type hotel on the front. I had a TV- old style 14 inch with a coat hanger for aerial! The reception guy was dealing drugs. The breakfast was unedible as we're the others we tried. I was sad that Blackpool did not win the super casino that towns were bidding for a few years ago. It sure needs it and would no doubt prompt a massive regeneration. Would be a good test case to see if the old adage that you "cannot polish a turd" is true or not!
		
Click to expand...

My only two experiences of Blackpool are being sick as a kid after going on the the Big One and then years later being threatened at knifepoint in a toilet by a Scottish crackhead. Was a brilliant night bar that though


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2021)

Every town has it's upsides and downsides.  Some of the dreariest and poorest towns may have the most helpful and friendly people; some of the handsomest and wealthiest can be full of arrogant miseries.  You takes your choice - but I am not really into denigrating any place for what it looks like rather than understanding why it is and has been through; just as I am not into eulogising about other towns that have been able to sup from the silver spoon through patronage or good fortune.  And I have lived in both sorts.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 6, 2021)

Ah Blackpool, Young Farmers AGM's cant remember much 😂😂


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 7, 2021)

It annoys me when people say the 'High Street' is failing and blaming recent problems/situations/decisions
High streets have been failing for about 25 years


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 7, 2021)

Blackpool is only a bit rough because of who it attracts.
I'd prefer to live there than in London (I did once).
It has a good coastline, even if the sea is usually grey.
To the north is Morecambe Bay and the Lake District.
To the east, the Yorkshire Dales and Bowland.
I've also walked the Lancashire Coastal Way and found many quiet areas to the north of Blackpool leading up to Cumbria.
They even had a good football team once.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2021)

stefanovic said:





stefanovic said:



			Blackpool is only a bit rough because of who it attracts.
I'd prefer to live there than in London (I did once).
It has a good coastline, even if the sea is usually grey.
To the north is Morecambe Bay and the Lake District.
To the east, the Yorkshire Dales and Bowland.
I've also walked the Lancashire Coastal Way and found many quiet areas to the north of Blackpool leading up to Cumbria.
They even had a good football team once.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with your first point.
if you go a few streets back from the sea front Blackpool is a right dump.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			if you go a few streets back from the sea front Blackpool is a right dump.
		
Click to expand...

But not as bad as the Digbeth area of Birmingham, best seen by train pulling into Moor Street Station.
It looks like you have entered a junkyard.


----------



## SteveJay (Aug 7, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Blackpool is only a bit rough because of who it attracts.
I'd prefer to live there than in London (I did once).
It has a good coastline, even if the sea is usually grey.
To the north is Morecambe Bay and the Lake District.
To the east, the Yorkshire Dales and Bowland.
I've also walked the Lancashire Coastal Way and found many quiet areas to the north of Blackpool leading up to Cumbria.
They even had a good football team once.
		
Click to expand...

As someone who has moved nearby (to Cleveleys) in the last 2 years, I agree with this. Yes, the prom is tacky and best avoided, largely because of the chavvy visitors it attracts. The town itself is being regenerated and the north end of the prom towards Cleveleys is a nice walk and so unlike the rough southern end.
The surrounding area is lovely, as is the coastline, but I get why it gets bad press, much like most UK resorts (I grew up in Devon and know Torbay is much the same!).


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm going to call it for the best town and say Cheltenham is about as good it gets.
Clean town centre.
Beautiful buildings.
Scenic parks.
Early spring flowers.
Good climate as it lies partly surrounded by hills.
Good connections by rail and road.
Within half an hour you are in the heart of the Cotswolds, or if you prefer, the Severn Vale leading down to the Bristol Channel.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 7, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			But not as bad as the Digbeth area of Birmingham, best seen by train pulling into Moor Street Station.
It looks like you have entered a junkyard.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute tosh!

You clearly have not been on the ground in Digbeth for years.

But then you don't know Birmingham based upon your comments re: accents.

Brummies do not say "Yam", that is strictly Black Country and is why folk from the BC are known as "yam, yams" and Brummies are called "yo, yoes".


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 7, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Absolute tosh!

You clearly have not been on the ground in Digbeth for years.

But then you don't know Birmingham based upon your comments re: accents.

Brummies do not say "Yam", that is strictly Black Country and is why folk from the BC are known as "yam, yams" and Brummies are called "yo, yoes".
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the old Elephant who was retired from Dudley Zoo to an elderly elephants enclosure in Longleat.
They checked him over on the first day then released him with the other Elephants on the second.  An old elephant wandered up to him and asked "Have you come here To Die"
He replied "No I came here Yesterdie"


----------



## Captainron (Aug 7, 2021)

Luton has no redeeming features


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2021)

Kelso is quite nice spent a week there a few years ago. Hadca nice mix of old building, shops and nice pubs. Lovely countryside. 

Ludlow is pretty nice to would happily live in either of these.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Luton has no redeeming features
		
Click to expand...

The road leaving it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2021)

Stepson lives in Rhyl. Popped in to see him on the way up to Justone's to the other week. 
Some very scarey, hefty, tattooed types looked a bit menacing. The blokes didn't look much friendlier either. I wouldn't want to live there
😱😱😱😱


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 7, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Blackpool is only a bit rough because of who it attracts.
I'd prefer to live there than in London (I did once).
It has a good coastline, even if the sea is usually grey.
To the north is Morecambe Bay and the Lake District.
To the east, the Yorkshire Dales and Bowland.
I've also walked the Lancashire Coastal Way and found many quiet areas to the north of Blackpool leading up to Cumbria.
They even had a good football team once.
		
Click to expand...

It is about who it attracts, and some of who live there, but that doesn’t excuse it from being a cesspit. It’s up to the local mayor and councillors to change that, if they want to.

 What it’s like further up the coast has no bearing on what it’s like.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2021)

Worst sausages I've ever had were in Blackpool
😱😱😱🤮🤮


----------



## Dando (Aug 7, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Worst sausages I've ever had were in Blackpool
😱😱😱🤮🤮
		
Click to expand...

We all know how much you love a sausage 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2021)

Dando said:



			We all know how much you love a sausage 🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2021)

Smiffy said:



View attachment 37912

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 done me that mate


----------



## KenL (Aug 7, 2021)

Spent 3 days recently in Oban. Loved it. I could live there.
Not sure what it is like for golf there though.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			😂😂😂😂 done me that mate
		
Click to expand...

Shame I can't flip it
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			You clearly have not been on the ground in Digbeth for years.
		
Click to expand...

I walk through it at least once a year. Derelict buildings, graffiti, old factories and warehouses, drunks, yobs, pollution, blocked off roads, grimy railway arches.
The only people who seem to live there are in a Victorian style terrace that has somehow escaped the bulldozer.




			But then you don't know Birmingham based upon your comments re: accents.
		
Click to expand...

Of course not. I was only born right in the middle of it and have spent some of my working life in the city centre.
I also speak with a Birmingham accent.




			Brummies do not say "Yam", that is strictly Black Country and is why folk from the BC are known as "yam, yams" and Brummies are called "yo, yoes".
		
Click to expand...

So there is no cross over for you. Who actually knows where where the BC starts and ends. It's more of a place of the mind.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 8, 2021)

KenL said:



			Spent 3 days recently in Oban. Loved it. I could live there.
Not sure what it is like for golf there though.
		
Click to expand...

Having played Oban and other courses around, I'd say if you like playing out of a bog it's great.
The one I've had most enjoyment is on the Isle of Seil to the south of Oban.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 8, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			I walk through it at least once a year. Derelict buildings, graffiti, old factories and warehouses, drunks, yobs, pollution, blocked off roads, grimy railway arches.
The only people who seem to live there are in a Victorian style terrace that has somehow escaped the bulldozer.


Of course not. I was only born right in the middle of it and have spent some of my working life in the city centre.
I also speak with a Birmingham accent.


So there is no cross over for you. Who actually knows where where the BC starts and ends. It's more of a place of the mind.
		
Click to expand...

I was born in Handsworth  and spent much of my working life in the City Centre and dealing with clients and their employees throughout the West Midlands.

Inall that time I have never heard Brummie use the expression "yam".

As for Digbeth I still reckon that it must be several years since you went near the place.

Regarding the definition of the Black Country I would agree that it is open to discussion. 

I have known some who maintain that Wolverhampton isn't included but Bilston is!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			As for Digbeth I still reckon that it must be several years since you went near the place.
		
Click to expand...

I walked right through it earlier this year through the back streets.
I close my eyes when passing above it on the train.
No wonder the Peaky Blinders were here.
The Old Crown pub which used to be in my family is the only building worth seeing.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 8, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The road leaving it 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately also acts as the road _entering_ it, so a 'mixed blessing'!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 8, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			I walked right through it earlier this year through the back streets.
I close my eyes when passing above it on the train.
No wonder the Peaky Blinders were here.
The Old Crown pub which used to be in my family is the only building worth seeing.
		
Click to expand...

The Shelbys (Peaky Blinders) were based in Bordesley Green not Digbeth and the real life version of their pub is still (just about) standing.

The Garrison Tavern in Garrison Lane  just down from the Blues ground. 

I take it you are not a fan of The Custard House and other developments in Digbeth which  after all, has not been a residential area for many years but more a place of employment.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 8, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			The Shelbys (Peaky Blinders) were based in Bordesley Green not Digbeth and the real life version of their pub is still (just about) standing.

The Garrison Tavern in Garrison Lane  just down from the Blues ground.

I take it you are not a fan of The Custard House and other developments in Digbeth which  after all, has not been a residential area for many years but more a place of employment.
		
Click to expand...

Had a meal in a cafe in the Custard House and took a look around Mutt Motorcycles not long back.  Graffiti in the arches were clever but not really my thing.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 8, 2021)

stefanovic said:



*So there is no cross over for you. Who actually knows where where the BC starts and ends. It's more of a place of the mind*.
		
Click to expand...

23 Blast Furnace terrace,.Darlaston.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 8, 2021)

Barrow in Furness. At the end es of the longest cul de sac in UK from Junction 36 M6.Arriving on A590 a nightmare journey.

Good- Kendal, Keswick, Ulverston, Kirby Lonsdale


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 8, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Barrow in Furness. At the end es of the longest cul de sac in UK from Junction 36 M6.Arriving on A590 a nightmare journey.

Good- Kendal, Keswick, Ulverston, Kirby Lonsdale
		
Click to expand...

Even worse driving south down the A595 to Barrow. Sums up the road when you take the single track fell road over Corney to get off the 'main' road


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Even worse driving south down the A595 to Barrow. Sums up the road when you take the single track fell road over Corney to get off the 'main' road
		
Click to expand...

Yep but not going the other way when Sellafield leave work!

These Soverers won’t understand Marra!


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 8, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Even worse driving south down the A595 to Barrow. Sums up the road when you take the single track fell road over Corney to get off the 'main' road
		
Click to expand...


I like most up your neck of the woods but Flimby is awfully grim. Wife’s nephew lives there. Feel happy when leaving!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 8, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			I like most up your neck of the woods but Flimby is awfully grim. Wife’s nephew lives there. Feel happy when leaving!
		
Click to expand...

Won't disagree there, have to go through there on my way to and from Silloth 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2021)

Just had a long weekend in Portsmouth/ Southsea.
@SaintHacker will disagree, but I was really impressed with the docks regeneration, the naval historic dockyard is a good 2 full days, the Mary Rose experience being incredible.

Went over to Gosport, to the Explosion & Submarine Museums

The D-Day museum at Southsea was also very good

A bit too windy for me to live there, but well worth a visit


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 9, 2021)

I once heard someone describe the Humber as the backside of England and Kingston a place stuffed right up it.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 9, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just had a long weekend in Portsmouth/ Southsea.
@SaintHacker will disagree, but I was really impressed with the docks regeneration, the naval historic dockyard is a good 2 full days, the Mary Rose experience being incredible.

Went over to Gosport, to the Explosion & Submarine Museums

The D-Day museum at Southsea was also very good

A bit too windy for me to live there, but well worth a visit
		
Click to expand...

we need to do the naval dockyard. Tried last time there but sold out for the day. we are in Southampton on Saturday night and Zara suggested going to Portsmouth first but i thought it would deserve a full day on its own?


----------



## Neilds (Aug 9, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			we need to do the naval dockyard. Tried last time there but sold out for the day. we are in Southampton on Saturday night and Zara suggested going to Portsmouth first but i thought it would deserve a full day on its own?
		
Click to expand...

Good thing about the dockyard ticket is yuo can do as much as you want on one day and then the ticket is valid for 12 months for yu to do the things you missed - or it would unless you went at New Year 2020 and then had no chance to go back


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 9, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			23 Blast Furnace terrace,.Darlaston.
		
Click to expand...

Netherton is the true Black Country. It's where the first steam engine was deployed to pump water out of coal mines. 
This did more for the modern world than Ironbridge.

I'll vote for Netherton as a good town.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Went over to Gosport, to the Explosion & Submarine Museums
		
Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance. How can you have an explosion museum? Every explosion I've ever seen has disappeared after it's happened
.😳😳😳😳


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2021)

That’s what it’s called, it’s the museum of armaments 👍

Mind Blown 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 23, 2021)

You can deffo put Bury St edmunds in the top 10 towns, what a stunning beautiful town.
Had a run down to Lavenham today, picture postcard, very very nice indeed. As was long Melford. 
Ely and St Ives tomorrow then Mansfield😣


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 24, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Kelso is quite nice spent a week there a few years ago. Hadca nice mix of old building, shops and nice pubs. Lovely countryside.

Ludlow is pretty nice to would happily live in either of these.
		
Click to expand...

Biggar also in the Borders/South Lanarkshire is also lovely.
They have a huge bonfire in the high street on auld years night, amazed it never burns the town down.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Aug 24, 2021)

CliveW said:



			When were you last in Dundee? 
In 2014, Dundee was in the running to be voted European City of Culture. In 2016, Dundee was *voted as offering the best quality of life in the UK*. Dundee's low pollution, moderate cost of living, high purchasing power and high safety index all contribute to its being an excellent place to live.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with you there, Dundee has a fabulously progressive council who have really given the centre & waterfront area a right kick in the foojies, and the hinterland around Dundee is great


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Ely and St Ives tomorrow then Mansfield😣
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with Mansfield.
As for St.Ives can you solve the puzzle.

As I was going to St.Ives
I met a man with 7 wives
Each wife had 7 sacks
Each sack had 7 cats
Each cat had 7 kits.
Kits, cats, sacks, wives
How many were going to St.Ives?

Won't accept 1 as an answer!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 24, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Good luck with Mansfield.
As for St.Ives can you solve the puzzle.

As I was going to St.Ives
I met a man with 7 wives
Each wife had 7 sacks
Each sack had 7 cats
Each cat had 7 kits.
Kits, cats, sacks, wives
How many were going to St.Ives?

Won't accept 1 as an answer!
		
Click to expand...

Just you, there is no definition of where the man you met is going and the rest is irrelevant.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 24, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Even worse driving south down the A595 to Barrow. Sums up the road when you take the single track fell road over Corney to get off the 'main' road
		
Click to expand...

Especially in winter 


3offTheTee said:



			Yep but not going the other way when Sellafield leave work!

*These Soverers *won’t understand Marra!
		
Click to expand...

Nay......  most of the UK will never understand nor have had any reason to venture into this part of the world...  amazing as it is.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Good luck with Mansfield.
As for St.Ives can you solve the puzzle.

As I was going to St.Ives
I met a man with 7 wives
Each wife had 7 sacks
Each sack had 7 cats
Each cat had 7 kits.
Kits, cats, sacks, wives
How many were going to St.Ives?

Won't accept 1 as an answer!
		
Click to expand...

I am just in the process of knocking out missis T and me mum outside Ely cathedral who are being tits with the answers


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2021)

not sure its the worst place i've been too but we ended up at Dungeness on Friday - my god its weird.

i was massively disappointed that people weren't glowing and there were no locals with webbed feet or 2 heads but i remembered that they breed in Norwich.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			I am just in the process of knocking out missis T and me mum outside Ely cathedral who are being tits with the answers
		
Click to expand...

Leave them and go have a pint in The Fountain.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Leave them and go have a pint in The Fountain.
		
Click to expand...

This place is very tempting 😁👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			not sure its the worst place i've been too but we ended up at Dungeness on Friday - my god its weird.

i was massively disappointed that people weren't glowing and there were no locals with webbed feet or 2 heads but i remembered that they breed in Norwich.
		
Click to expand...

Funny - I was there Friday also. But its a great place. (But weird is a good description). Cant really call it a town though.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			not sure its the worst place i've been too but we ended up at Dungeness on Friday - my god its weird.

i was massively disappointed that people weren't glowing and there were no locals with webbed feet or 2 heads but i remembered that they breed in Norwich.
		
Click to expand...

The best lobster sandwiches tho from the shack!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 25, 2021)

SammmeBee said:



			The best lobster sandwiches tho from the shack!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, a what? Who the hell puts Lobster in a sarnie??!!!


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Just you, there is no definition of where the man you met is going and the rest is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

1 is one answer, but the riddle suggests all were going to St.Ives, because it asks how many were on their way there.

I'm no mathematician, but I'll compute 1 + 1 + 7 + (7x7) + (7x7x7) + (7x7x7x7) = do my head in.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			1 is one answer, but the riddle suggests all were going to St.Ives, because it asks how many were on their way there.

I'm no mathematician, but I'll compute 1 + 1 + 7 + (7x7) + (7x7x7) + *(7x7x7x7)* = do my head in.
		
Click to expand...

This in bold is a step too far, unless you count sacks as being sentient beings.   Besides, I'm pretty sure 1 was the correct answer anyway.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 25, 2021)

If you haven't been there, don't miss out on Lichfield.
A cathedral with an amazing front, medieval buildings, lakes, parks.
Notable people include Dr. Samuel Johnson (author of the first English dictionary) and Erasmus Darwin (naturalist uncle of Charles and author of Zoonomia).
You can visit both of their residences in the town centre.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 25, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			1 is one answer, but the riddle suggests all were going to St.Ives, because it asks how many were on their way there.

I'm no mathematician, but I'll compute 1 + 1 + 7 + (7x7) + (7x7x7) + (7x7x7x7) = do my head in.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree on that. The riddle says 'as I was going to St Ives' so that is one person going. As with many of these mathmatical problems put on social media, they leave out enough detail so there is no correct answer but, in a question such as this, there is only one person definitely going to St IVes, the others could be going anywhere or, in fact, not even be there at all.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 25, 2021)

Not sure either if it's the place in Cambridgeshire or Cornwall.

So, I'll redo the puzzle.

As I was on a train in Cornwall (next stop St.Ives) I met a man with 7 wives... you know the rest.
Including the sacks, how many were going to St.Ives, excluding all other passengers, train crew and their possessions?


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 25, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Not sure either if it's the place in Cambridgeshire or Cornwall.

So, I'll redo the puzzle.

As I was on a train in Cornwall (next stop St.Ives) I met a man with 7 wives... you know the rest.
Including the sacks, how many were going to St.Ives, excluding all other passengers, train crew and their possessions?
		
Click to expand...


Again not enough info….Is St Ives the end of the line or does the Train go further?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 25, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Again not enough info….Is St Ives the end of the line or does the Train go further?
		
Click to expand...

And was the man on the train alone or were the 7 wives with him. Just because he has 7 wives it does not mean they are on the train. In this case, you cannot say anyone is travelling to St Ives unless that is the only place that the train goes. All you ahve is 2 people on a train, both going to an idefined location.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 25, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Not sure either if it's the place in Cambridgeshire or Cornwall.

So, I'll redo the puzzle.

As I was on a train in Cornwall (next stop St.Ives) I met a man with 7 wives... you know the rest.
Including the sacks, how many were going to St.Ives, excluding all other passengers, train crew and their possessions?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect Tashyboy was going to the St Ives in Cambridgeshire, as he was also going to Ely. 

Does that make a difference to the riddle?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I suspect Tashyboy was going to the St Ives in Cambridgeshire, as he was also going to Ely.

Does that make a difference to the riddle?
		
Click to expand...

If it was Tashy it would be more like...Tashy was going to St Ives, on the way met a man with 7 wives, he asked him "now then me man, aaah come thas got 7 wives?" 😅


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 25, 2021)

GB72 said:



			And was the man on the train alone or were the 7 wives with him. Just because he has 7 wives it does not mean they are on the train. In this case, you cannot say anyone is travelling to St Ives unless that is the only place that the train goes. All you ahve is 2 people on a train, both going to an idefined location.
		
Click to expand...

Train don't stop in Camborne Wednesdays, so maybe the man, wives, sacks and cats were standing on the station when the train didn't stop.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			If it was Tashy it would be more like...Tashy was going to St Ives, on the way met a man with 7 wives, he asked him "now then me man, aaah come thas got 7 wives?" 😅
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, when I read the initial post on here I read it to Missis T and me mum. I wish I hadn’t because it kicked off like it had on here. That said the answer to your post is 9 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I suspect Tashyboy was going to the St Ives in Cambridgeshire, as he was also going to Ely.

Does that make a difference to the riddle?
		
Click to expand...

St Ives in Cambridge is nice. 👍 allegedly the nicest toll church on a bridge 😁🤔😉


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2021)

Oooft, I could write a book on honking towns. Keighley, Grimsby, Scunthorpe my bottom 3, all toilets


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 25, 2021)

Val said:



			Oooft, I could write a book on honking towns. Keighley, Grimsby, Scunthorpe my bottom 3, all toilets
		
Click to expand...

YEP, agreed VAL...your BOTTOM is a toilet


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 26, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Again not enough info….Is St Ives the end of the line or does the Train go further?
		
Click to expand...

On the main line to Penzance, it's the end of a branch line.

"Change at St Erth for St Ives" is what the announcement says once you've got past Bristol on the train.
You could go further, but you'd end up in the sea.

The reason why the assembly were going to St.Ives is simply because it rhymes with wives.

BTW, the answer to the riddle is 2802.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 26, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Good luck with Mansfield.
As for St.Ives can you solve the puzzle.

As I was going to St.Ives
I met a man with 7 wives
Each wife had 7 sacks
Each sack had 7 cats
Each cat had 7 kits.
Kits, cats, sacks, wives
How many were going to St.Ives?

Won't accept 1 as an answer!
		
Click to expand...

42. The answer to everything is 42 ...


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 26, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			42. The answer to everything is 42 ...
		
Click to expand...

Only as far as the universe is concerned.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/yes-answer-universe-really-42-1351201.html

I blame those Vogons.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			not sure its the worst place i've been too but we ended up at Dungeness on Friday - my god its weird.

i was massively disappointed that people weren't glowing and there were no locals with webbed feet or 2 heads but i remembered that they breed in Norwich.
		
Click to expand...

I was there a couple of weeks ago and it is one of the most surreal places i've visited. Very post-apocalyptic, would be a good setting for a psychological drama. It must be so bleak in winter.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 26, 2021)

Great golf course up the road at Littlestone.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 26, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			On the main line to Penzance, it's the end of a branch line.

"Change at St Erth for St Ives" is what the announcement says once you've got past Bristol on the train.
You could go further, but you'd end up in the sea.

The reason why the assembly were going to St.Ives is simply because it rhymes with wives.

BTW, the answer to the riddle is 2802.
		
Click to expand...

So you are counting kit-kats and sacks as people. Surely they are possessions?

Maybe your question should be: How many possessions did the bloke have on the way to St Ives?

But then I wouldn't count my wife as a possession. But maybe this bloke does, he has 7 after all. Were they wearing hijabs?


----------



## sunshine (Aug 26, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Great golf course up the road at Littlestone.
		
Click to expand...

My kids enjoyed the steam train ride from Dungeness to Dymchurch. I would have enjoyed it more if it had stopped for longer at Littlestone.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 26, 2021)

Good places:
Surrey, Hampshire, Hertfordshire is full of nice towns like Berkhamsted and St Albans. Rye is Sussex is lovely. Cornwall is lovely for a holiday but a bit too remote to live. Somewhere like Exeter is a good compromise.

Dumps:
We played golf in south Wales last year, and the although the courses were lovely, the towns of Porthcawl, Port Talbot, Llanelli, Swansea, Bridgend were desperate.
Hull / Grimsby / Scunthorpe is a triangle of misery.
I had a go to Runcorn once 
A lot of Northern towns like Rotherham and Barnsley are total dumps.
For balance, down south Hastings / Dover / Folkestone / Margate are depressing
Luton and Harlow are like ghettos in places
This could be a very long list...


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 26, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Great golf course up the road at Littlestone.
		
Click to expand...

And Rye


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I was there a couple of weeks ago and it is one of the most surreal places i've visited. Very post-apocalyptic, would be a good setting for a psychological drama. It must be so bleak in winter.
		
Click to expand...

Camber sands next door is a great beach and Winchelsea is great for a walk.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 27, 2021)

A few more nice places.
Royal Leamington Spa, Fine regency architecture and parks constructed when people thought mineral springs were a cure-all.
Nearby Warwick with its castle and Tudor architecture.
Stratford-upon-Avon on a quiet day. Visit the Shakespeare properties, but remember there is no evidence that Shakespeare was the famous author.
Just about any town in and around the Cotswolds all the way down to Bath.


----------

